# wallpaper terre / earthdesk



## Pierre-Nico (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'aimerai bien trouvé des wallpaper genre earthdesk like pour mon MBP, donc si vous avez des idées !! je suis preneur !

De plus que pouvez-vous me dire sur Earthdesk, côté consommation, ça craint, non ?

merci !!!


----------



## Flibust007 (12 Novembre 2008)

Alors là, côté conso., effectivement ça craint.
En +, on s'en lasse très vite et .... c'est la porte ouverte constamment sur l'extérieur.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (13 Novembre 2008)

ok, c'est bien ce que je pensais ! merci !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

t'urais pu relancer un sujet existant , y en a même plusieurs
sinon t'as d'autres choix
( y compris gratuits genre OSXplanet)


----------

